# Cung Le



## Transk53 (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh well whatever the great man does, he is still a legend to me. 

*Clicky*


----------



## Tames D (Aug 31, 2014)

A little blood on his face doesn't bother me. He's a warrior. Always will be.


----------



## Steve (Aug 31, 2014)

Agreed.  I remember watching his San shou matches and he was truly amazing.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Reedone816 (Aug 31, 2014)

Love his strikeforce fights, if inly he has good cardio and able to spin and spin and spin the whole rounds...
Sent from my RM-943_apac_indonesia_207 using Tapatalk


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 31, 2014)

Reedone816 said:


> Love his strikeforce fights, if inly he has good cardio and able to spin and spin and spin the whole rounds...
> Sent from my RM-943_apac_indonesia_207 using Tapatalk



Well he is 42. You kinda have to be selective in your forties. Glad to know there are some fans around here


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 31, 2014)

*Cung Le was always fun to watch*.  Tough to go out getting beat but hey that happens to anyone
who stays a little to long.  Still I always enjoyed his style of striking because well quite frankly it
was a little different than everyone else.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 31, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Cung Le was always fun to watch*.  Tough to go out getting beat but hey that happens to anyone
> who stays a little to long.  Still I always enjoyed his style of striking because well quite frankly it
> was a little different than everyone else.



Yep, they call that unorthodox  Sometimes the best place to be.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 31, 2014)

Cung Le has always impressed me...and he still does


----------



## Buka (Aug 31, 2014)

I consider the UFC, and it's competitors, as the tree tops of the martial fight game. Cung Le rocked.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Sep 1, 2014)

I always have loved watching Cung Le since the San Shou fights after the ISKA fights way before the MMA took over. 

Speaking of ISKA it a Damn Shame that Andy Hug passed on when he was so young because he was one of my favorite kickboxers.


----------

